# SCM PRATIX S15B



## Tracy13

HI, WE ARE COMPLETELY NEW TO CNC MACHINING.

WE WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE ANY HELP OR ADVICE.

WE ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH DXFS.

WE ARE USING THE MAESTRO SOFTWARE THAT COMES ON THE MACHINE BUT WE HAVE BEEN TRYING TO BUY DXF IMAGES & DOWNLOADING THEM ONTO MACHINE. SOMETIMES THEY WONT OPEN OR IF THEY DO THEY ARE VERY POOR QUALITY.

CAN ANYONE HELP WITH THIS?


----------



## bndawgs

have you called the company you bought the machine from?


----------



## Tracy13

We received training from the company but they advised us that there are loads of DXFs available online if you know where to look.


----------



## junebug

Doesn't sound like you have a machine or software problem, but a program issue. You might want to contact the creator of the DXF's that you purchased. If it's a reputable company, they will help you resolve the problem. What kind of products are you looking to make? Perhaps other members can help point you to sources of quality programs if they knew what you were producing.


----------



## DS

DXFs come in a variety of types, 2D, 3D, older and newer ACAD versions, etc.

Some older software won't read the newer files and some are particular about the layers that things are on. Or, they are particular about if the lines are polylines or just lines.

Many times, it is better to open the dxf's in AutoCAD, or other equivalent software, ensure the file conforms to what Maestro expects, then export for CNC work.

DXFs can be touchy sometimes.


----------



## Tracy13

Most of the DXFs I've bought so far are from Etsy.

They download onto the computer as a compressed zip. But then when I go into Maestro & look in downloads they aren't there & I can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Lazyman

> Most of the DXFs I ve bought so far are from Etsy.
> 
> They download onto the computer as a compressed zip. But then when I go into Maestro & look in downloads they aren t there & I can t figure out how to fix it.
> 
> - Tracy13


I am not familiar with Maestro but you probably need to open the zip files using the Windows Explorer and extract the files contained in it to uncompress them first. 

Find the file in windows explorer - it will show up as a compressed folder
Right click on it
Select extract all from the pop up box-make a note of the folder you extract them to so you can find them later


----------



## Tracy13

Thanks I will try this


----------

